
Show HN: VimFeed – collection of Vim-related newsfeeds - nkantar
https://vimfeed.github.io
======
nkantar
OP here.

I welcome feedback of all sorts, but especially suggestions for feeds to
include, be they yours or not.

I'll try and swing by throughout the day to address any questions, concerns,
and comments, too.

